# worms in D tinctorius vivariums



## squirrels (8 mo ago)

I have a few vivariums with tinctorius and have recently found some type of worm in two different vivarium ponds. I was hoping someone could help me ID it (photos below). Is this a type of parasite I should be worried about and treating for? All the frogs are acting normally and don't have any obvious signs of illness but I'm worried about this spreading to other tanks.

These are all captive-bred tinctorius in vivariums with a mixture of Jungle Mix, fluorite, and orchid bark as the substrate covered with a layer of spag moss topped with magnolia leaf litter. I have live plants in each tank (a mix of pothos, philodendron, ferns, etc). 

Thank you!!!


----------



## mikemakesapps (Mar 11, 2019)

I had similar worms in a viv and eventually decided to tear the viv down entirely and sanitize the terrarium, and rebuild from scratch. As far as I could tell, the worms were not harmful to frogs/eggs/tads and my microfauna seemed ok, but the worms were really disgusting and that was reason enough to start over.

One mistake I made with my first viv was that I didn't bleach-dip plants before adding them, which is how I assume the worms got in, hitching a ride on some plants. Now I do bleach dips for all plants and bake all wood in the oven, and have not seen any reappearance of the worms.

(Sorry that I am unable to ID them but hopefully my experience will still be helpful)


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

No idea what they are, but quite unlikely to be a parasite. 

Personally, I'd (a) remove the "pond" (tincs don't need them, and almost certainly need more floorspace), (b) remove the sphagnum moss layer since it holds too much water for darts, (c) practice good hygene between vivs (disinfect all plants, hardscape and hands between vivs, which I'd recommend whether or not there are apparent pests/pathogens, because these things are present and usually aren't observed), and (d) disinfect all materials used on future builds.

I realize there are unrequested recommendations in the above. They're free, so if they aren't wanted then simply pay them forward.


----------



## squirrels (8 mo ago)

Thanks for the information and feedback!!


----------

